# CANNOT Uninstall "MyWebSearch" toolbar



## KLSnoopy85 (Jun 22, 2005)

I click the button to uninstall and get a message saying " unable to uninstall". I go to add/remove programs and it's not even listed there, so I can't remove it from there. Thanks for any suggestions!!!!!!!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

go to here and download 'Hijack This!' double click on the file and it will install to C:\program files\hijackthis and create an entry in the start menu and an optional shortcut on desktop. 
Click on the entry in start menu or on the desktop to run HijackThis
Click the "Scan" button, when the scan is finished the scan button will become "Save Log" click that and save the log. 
Go to where you saved the log and click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" then Paste the log back here in a reply.
It will possibly show issues deserving our attention, but most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, 
so *do NOT fix anything yet.*
Someone here will be happy to help you analyze the results.


----------



## KLSnoopy85 (Jun 22, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:31:47 AM, on 6/22/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MPFSERVICE.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvMixer\NVMixerTray.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\mwsoemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AWS\WEATHE~1\Weather.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\Screensaver\ygpsstra.exe
C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Image Transfer\SonyTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/?.home=ytie
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/?.home=ytie
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\2.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\2.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\ycomp5_6_2_0.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: mwsBar BHO - {07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: McBrwHelper Class - {227B8AA8-DAF2-4892-BD1D-73F568BCB24E} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Privacy Service Popup Blocker - {3EC8255F-E043-4cae-8B3B-B191550C2A22} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\popupkiller.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {549B5CA7-4A86-11D7-A4DF-000874180BB3} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: posHelp Class - {CDEEC43D-3572-4E95-A2A5-F519D29F00C0} - C:\PROGRA~1\ADVANC~1\Toolbar.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\ycomp5_6_2_0.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVMixerTray] "C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvMixer\NVMixerTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunKistEM] C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X1100 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WildTangent CDA] RUNDLL32.exe "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\CDA\cdaEngine0400.dll",cdaEngineMain
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AYFYLBP] C:\WINDOWS\sipmnye.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sq1iufeg] C:\WINDOWS\system32\sq1iufeg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPSExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\PROGRA~1\AWS\WEATHE~1\Weather.exe 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyexpr.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [You've Got Pictures Screensaver] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\Screensaver\ygpsstra.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSKAGENTEXE] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKAgent.exe
O4 - Startup: MyWebSearch Email Plugin.lnk = C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: BigFix.lnk = C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Image Transfer.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: MyWebSearch Email Plugin.lnk = C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://bar.mywebsearch.com/menusearch.html?p=ZUxdm051YYUS
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug - {AF6CABAB-61F9-4f12-A198-B7D41EF1CB52} - C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {0713E8D2-850A-101B-AFC0-4210102A8DA7} (Microsoft ProgressBar Control, version 5.0 (SP2)) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/Shared/ComCtl32/6,0,80,22/ComCtl32.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=39204&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei-2/FunBuddyIconsFWBInitialSetup1.0.0.8-2.cab
O16 - DPF: {4FAE30E1-EE9C-477D-8D06-BF8D3429B60F} (WebIQ Technology Client) - http://webiq001.webiqonline.com/WebIQ/bin/WebIQ.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {CA797B15-445F-4AA9-9828-8A88502F560F} (Uninstall Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/shared/uninstall.cab
O16 - DPF: {D54160C3-DB7B-4534-9B65-190EE4A9C7F7} (SproutLauncherCtrl Class) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/gamehouse/frenzy/SproutLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - Unknown owner - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com VirusScan Online Realtime Engine (MCVSRte) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MPFSERVICE.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS

It's all GREEK to me.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Download AdAware SE 1.06 from http://www.lavasoft.com and install it if you haven't already got it. If you have it, then make sure it is updated and configured as described later in this post

Download pocket killbox from http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/killbox.exe & put it on the desktop where you can find it easily

Reboot into safe mode by following instructions here: http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2001052409420406

Run hijackthis, put a tick in the box beside these entries listed below and *ONLY these entries*, double check to make sure, then make sure all browser & email windows are closed and press fix checked

R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\2.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\2.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL

O2 - BHO: mwsBar BHO - {07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSBAR.DLL

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {549B5CA7-4A86-11D7-A4DF-000874180BB3} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: posHelp Class - {CDEEC43D-3572-4E95-A2A5-F519D29F00C0} - C:\PROGRA~1\ADVANC~1\Toolbar.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WildTangent CDA] RUNDLL32.exe "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\CDA\cdaEngine0400.dll",cdaEngineMain
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AYFYLBP] C:\WINDOWS\sipmnye.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sq1iufeg] C:\WINDOWS\system32\sq1iufeg.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\PROGRA~1\AWS\WEATHE~1\Weather.exe 1

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\mwsoemon.exe

O4 - Startup: MyWebSearch Email Plugin.lnk = C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE

O4 - Global Startup: MyWebSearch Email Plugin.lnk = C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://bar.mywebsearch.com/menusear...?p=ZUxdm051YYUS

O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocach...up1.0.0.8-2.cab

now Start killbox paste the first file listed below into the full pathname and file to delete box

The file name will appear in the window and if the file exists it will appear in blue under that window then select standard file kill, press the red X button, say yes to the prompt and once the file deleted message comes up then repeat for each file in turn

[Note: Killbox makes backups of all deleted files in a folder called C:\!submit we might ask you to submit those files for further examination a bit later on ]

C:\WINDOWS\system32\sq1iufeg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\sipmnye.exe

Then on killbox top bar press tools/delete temp files and follow those prompts and say yes to everything

then as some of the folders you need to delete may be hidden do this:
Open Windows Explorer & Go to Tools > Folder Options. Click on the View tab and make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files" and untick "hide extensions for known file types" . Now click "Apply to all folders"
Click "Apply" then "OK"

*delete these folders *

C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch

then go to C:\windows\temp and select EVERYTHING and delete it all and then do the same for C:\temp if it exists

1) Open Control Panel
2) Click on Internet Options
3) On the General Tab, in the middle of the screen, click on Delete Files
4) You may also want to check the box "Delete all offline content"
5) Click on OK and wait for the hourglass icon to stop after it deletes the temporary internet files
6) You can now click on Delete Cookies and click OK to delete cookies that websites have placed on your hard drive

then

Run ADAWARE

Before you scan with AdAware, check for updates of the reference file by using the "webupdate".
the current ref file should read at least SE1R51 21.06.2005 or a higher number/later date

Set up the Configurations as follows:

General Button
Safety:
Check (Green) all three.

Click on "Proceed"

Please deselect "Search for negligible risk entries", as negligible risk entries (MRU's) are not considered to be a threat.

Click on "Scan Now"

Run the scanner using the Full Scan (Perform full system scan) mode.

When scan is finished, mark everything for removal and get rid of it. (Right-click the window and choose"select all" from the drop down menu) then press next and then say yes to the prompt, do you want to remove all these entries.

Reboot &

Download and install the Micro$oft antispyware BETA from http://www.microsoft.com/athome/security/spyware/software/default.mspx and let it fix anything it finds

First press file and check for updates and then run it

Recent tests suggest that a combination of Adaware & M$AS removes approx 80% of spywares/Adwares, much higher than any other combination

Run an online antivirus check from at least one and preferably 2 of the following sites

http://www.kaspersky.com/beta?product=161744315 ( with this one as it's abeta product, they ask for a name & email, just put any email in and any name and company it isn't checked on and they have just used the standard beta page as a doorway to it ) 
http://security.symantec.com/default.asp?
http://housecall.trendmicro.com/
http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/
http://www.ravantivirus.com/scan/
http://www3.ca.com/virusinfo/
http://www.bitdefender.com/scan/licence.php
http://www.commandondemand.com/eval/index.cfm
http://www.freedom.net/viruscenter/onlineviruscheck.html
http://info.ahnlab.com/english/
http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/AntiVirusCntr.asp

reboot again 
post a fresh HJT log


----------



## KLSnoopy85 (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank You Soooooo Much for your help. I no longer have the Mywebsearch toolbar. I hope this will no longer be a problem. Great job!!!! And again, THANKS :up:


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

you had better post a new log to make sure we got it all


----------



## KLSnoopy85 (Jun 22, 2005)

Roger That.....it'll be up in a minute.


----------



## KLSnoopy85 (Jun 22, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:22:21 AM, on 6/23/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MPFSERVICE.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvMixer\NVMixerTray.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\Screensaver\ygpsstra.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmon.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Image Transfer\SonyTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/?.home=ytie
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/?.home=ytie
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\ycomp5_6_2_0.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: McBrwHelper Class - {227B8AA8-DAF2-4892-BD1D-73F568BCB24E} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Privacy Service Popup Blocker - {3EC8255F-E043-4cae-8B3B-B191550C2A22} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\popupkiller.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\ycomp5_6_2_0.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVMixerTray] "C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvMixer\NVMixerTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunKistEM] C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X1100 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPSExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyexpr.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [You've Got Pictures Screensaver] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\Screensaver\ygpsstra.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSKAGENTEXE] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKAgent.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BigFix.lnk = C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Image Transfer.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://bar.mywebsearch.com/menusearch.html?p=ZUxdm051YYUS
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug - {AF6CABAB-61F9-4f12-A198-B7D41EF1CB52} - C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {0713E8D2-850A-101B-AFC0-4210102A8DA7} (Microsoft ProgressBar Control, version 5.0 (SP2)) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/Shared/ComCtl32/6,0,80,22/ComCtl32.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=39204&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {4FAE30E1-EE9C-477D-8D06-BF8D3429B60F} (WebIQ Technology Client) - http://webiq001.webiqonline.com/WebIQ/bin/WebIQ.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {CA797B15-445F-4AA9-9828-8A88502F560F} (Uninstall Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/shared/uninstall.cab
O16 - DPF: {D54160C3-DB7B-4534-9B65-190EE4A9C7F7} (SproutLauncherCtrl Class) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/gamehouse/frenzy/SproutLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - Unknown owner - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com VirusScan Online Realtime Engine (MCVSRte) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MPFSERVICE.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

fix this one in HJT

O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://bar.mywebsearch.com/menusear...?p=ZUxdm051YYUS

then

go to www.java.com & update to the latest version of java

then

Turn off system restore by following instructions here 
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2001111912274039 
That will purge the restore folder and clear any malware that has been put in there. Then reboot & then re-enable sytem restore & create a new restore point.

go here* http://forums.techguy.org/t208517/s.html *for info on how to tighten your security settings and how to help prevent future attacks.

and pay an urgent visit to windows update & make sure you are fully updated & get the bunch of new updates that are alleged to plug the security holes that let these pests on in the first place


----------



## KLSnoopy85 (Jun 22, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:41:00 AM, on 6/23/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MPFSERVICE.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvMixer\NVMixerTray.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmon.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\Screensaver\ygpsstra.exe
C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Image Transfer\SonyTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/?.home=ytie
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/?.home=ytie
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\ycomp5_6_2_0.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: McBrwHelper Class - {227B8AA8-DAF2-4892-BD1D-73F568BCB24E} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Privacy Service Popup Blocker - {3EC8255F-E043-4cae-8B3B-B191550C2A22} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\popupkiller.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\ycomp5_6_2_0.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVMixerTray] "C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvMixer\NVMixerTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunKistEM] C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X1100 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPSExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyexpr.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [You've Got Pictures Screensaver] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\Screensaver\ygpsstra.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSKAGENTEXE] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKAgent.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BigFix.lnk = C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Image Transfer.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug - {AF6CABAB-61F9-4f12-A198-B7D41EF1CB52} - C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {0713E8D2-850A-101B-AFC0-4210102A8DA7} (Microsoft ProgressBar Control, version 5.0 (SP2)) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/Shared/ComCtl32/6,0,80,22/ComCtl32.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=39204&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {4FAE30E1-EE9C-477D-8D06-BF8D3429B60F} (WebIQ Technology Client) - http://webiq001.webiqonline.com/WebIQ/bin/WebIQ.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {CA797B15-445F-4AA9-9828-8A88502F560F} (Uninstall Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/shared/uninstall.cab
O16 - DPF: {D54160C3-DB7B-4534-9B65-190EE4A9C7F7} (SproutLauncherCtrl Class) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/gamehouse/frenzy/SproutLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - Unknown owner - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com VirusScan Online Realtime Engine (MCVSRte) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MPFSERVICE.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS

This is the latest post.....?????? Look ok?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

that's fine


----------

